# Good Method for Cutting out a Window.



## CyberDruid (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey guys if you happen to be a craftsman and have the skill and the tools check out this method for making a nice clean opening in an aluminum side panel.






I use melamine to make router templates but you can use chipboard or anything thick enough to guide the router.





One benefit of using a template is being able to easily layout the exact position of the opening. Another one is if you screw up you can just grab a piece of stock and start over...





Throughout I assume your complete familiarity and mastery of basic tools. Using a tablesaw crank the blade up through the work to give yourself perfectly straight and parallel sides.





Use a jigsaw with the appropriate blade to finish off the template.





Another benefit of using a template is it makes putting the hole where you want a lot easier. Plus when you clamp it to the panel it makes the panel stiffer. Clamp the template in position using rubber padded spring clamps. Mark about 1/8" in from the actual perimeter. Cut this out using a jigsaw. Here is when the template comes in handy again by protecting the surface from the base of the jigsaw as you cut. After you've hogged out the waste you can now use the template to guide your router. I like to use a 1/2" shank two flute carbide straight bit with a template collar on the base. This leaves about 1/16" of material hanging past the template. If you make a mistake in the way you handle the router and leave a ripple you can file or block it out or you can use a top bearing flush trim bit to blaze the 1/16" off flush to the template.

Again the template will be handy for sanding the panel by protecting the anodized exterior for any stray grit while hand or block sanding. Only after you have the piece dressed and ready for the window should you take the template off the panel.





Using low tack tape to protect panels is standard practice when doing any kind of heavy work to them...you can never undo a careless moment.





The cut left by the router is inifnitely smoother than you could get with a saw.





In fact it might even be as smooth as a laser or waterjet (which leave little ripples BTW).





The template is an aid again in keeping the sanding block dead perpendicular to the face of the panel to leave a perfectly smooth and flat edge.





With an edge like that there is no need for bulky rubber channel. If the silver looks wrong to you just black it out with a sharpy. Once again if you use the template it will keep the ink on the raw metal and leave no ugly smudges on the anodized panel.





And one last benefit of the template...you can easily reproduce the work.

Hope that is interesting to the case modding community. Do not just go out and buy a tablesaw, router and jigsaw and try this...you will also need to learn how to use those tools safely. If you only have one panel and no second chances I suggest you practice on some scrap to get a feel for it. 2mm aluminum is not easy to route and you need to maintain firm control of the tool to pull it off.

Happy Modding


----------



## nflesher87 (Sep 28, 2008)

that is damn handy work and advice right there my man 
I can't wait to be out of an apartment and have the space to work on projects like this, however for now a craftsman 7.2V drill and a dremel are all I can really make use of


----------



## intel igent (Sep 28, 2008)

great post CyberDruid!


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 28, 2008)

A very informative post ..thanks CyberDruid,

Making a template to help cut out windows etc is an excellent idea and as you say can save on ruining a one off chance at cutting a side panel exactly how you want it.

Always using low tack tape to cover the rest of the panel to stop scratches etc from the tools you use is  a good idea.Also when using a router ..get to know the tool before attempting any cuts on your final piece as it can be very easy to make a mistake...and practice makes PERFECT..just like your's


----------



## Mussels (Sep 28, 2008)

you should do this to a mac.
"lol added windows to a mac"

*runs away*


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 28, 2008)

thanks CD for this very helpful post


----------



## Mussels (Sep 28, 2008)

my joking post earlier aside, you've done a great job with that window, and left a useful guide for others. Good work.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice job, I wish I had the skill + tools to do that stuff.


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 28, 2008)

CyberDruid said:
			
		

> Again the template will be handy for sanding the panel by protecting the anodized exterior for any stray grit while hand or block sanding. Only after you have the piece dressed and ready for the window should you take the template off the panel.



A very good piece of advice here.I have ruined a good side panel by being lazy and not bothering to tape the panel off.While moving the panel/tools around I ended up with a very badly scratched finish, due to the little shavings from my jigsaw, which ruined the piece altogether.

PLZ...Some more of your excellent guides CyberDruid......so we can all make cases like yours.


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## theJesus (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm jealous, I want fancy tools and 1337 modding skills


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 28, 2008)

I want to make some wine out of water...maybe we can work something out?


----------



## theJesus (Sep 28, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> I want to make some wine out of water...maybe we can work something out?


Sure thing, bring over some tools and a few bottles of water.  I'll take the water and when you're done setting up all the awesome tools, you'll have some awesome wine


----------



## Mussels (Sep 28, 2008)

while we're at it, make a large moat and teach me to walk on water. it'll be a good way to pass the time, particularly after drinking all that whine.


----------



## theJesus (Sep 28, 2008)

Walking on water is quite easy, I do it all the time when it rains 

edit: back on topic, this really is a nice guide/tip/whatever.  I hope to someday have a "shop" of sorts and be able to do work like this.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 28, 2008)

great work


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks guys. I built this 14' x 32' shop from the ground up by myself last year just to do PC Case Modding. Yeah I know...I'm a weirdo.


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's another way to make a template that takes almost all chance for error out of the picture. 





Use a piece of ply (1/4" is fine) for the base of your template. Make it large enough to use clamps, or at least wide enough to give the router support.





By cutting strips say 2" wide and to exact length you can make the opening of the template perfectly square and parallel without have to play with the tablesaw.





By using glue and clamps you can avoid using any screws which can accidentally scratch a panel or make for a bumpy ride for the router.

When it's dry route out the opening in the ply base of the template and check it against whatever you are fitting.





I used a junker case but any piece of scrap will do.





Depending on what you use to route the opening you may need to allow for 1/16" more or less of overhang so be sure to check your fit and adjust the tmeplate at this stage. You can make the opening smaller by laminating a strip of formica or wood to the bearing edge or you can make it wider by filing, sanding or cutting.





Get yourpanel protected and marked. Check your marks against the template.





Drill holes in the corners to facilitate turning the jigsaw..





It may be impractical to use the template to protect the work when cutting. In that case protect the panel with an extra layer of tape and tape off the base of the saw.





Leave about 1/8" of material to route off.





If you cannot use clamps foam tape is a good substitute.





Using some scrap to protect the interiot of the panel clamp the template briefly but firmly to make sure the tape has grabbed fully.





Do all your filing (in this case the corners are square not round so that needs to be carefully dressed) sanding and polishing before removing the template.









In this case the hole is for a reservoir and needs to be neat enough to skip using C channel.





Do any other work like drilling holes while the panel is still protected.





This hole frames a rectangular resrvoir so tolerances needed to be precise.

Hope that helps


----------



## intel igent (Sep 28, 2008)

another beautifull post CyberDruid!      

many thnx for the tip's and pick's bro!


----------



## theJesus (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't think you're weird for building your own shop, I'd do the same thing if I modded as much as you.  Hell, I'd like to build one anyways.

Damn, you sure know your shit man.  I will definitely keep this in mind for the next time I have access to somebody's workshop.  And that's a nifty looking reservoir too.


----------



## SystemViper (Sep 28, 2008)

thanks for the info,  You have some Mad killz, i read some of your build log, it's amazing what you have created.  TOP NOTCH!


----------



## steelkane (Dec 30, 2008)

I enjoyed the read, I do like your creativity.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 30, 2008)

I could of used this thread when I cut the square for my phase by eye using a drimal. It's not bad but not perfect.

Still need to make a plex window and a little lost on what I need to do....and where I can pick up the rubber seal for it so the holes don't show from the grill.

Stacker 830


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 30, 2008)

You mean like C Channel? I have it in stock.


----------



## alphadog0309 (Feb 25, 2009)

CyberDruid...

would you say that this method would work with a dremel routing attachment???? i have one of tho but no routing table.................


----------



## spearman914 (Feb 25, 2009)

Woah!!! Now that's called NEATNESS!!!!1


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 25, 2009)

Routing Aluminum of any thickness with a Dremel is problematic..they are not built for that kind of resistance and it could destroy the tool.

Yep it makes a neat and tidy opening that you can easily reproduce or use to make trim rings.


----------



## alphadog0309 (Feb 25, 2009)

haha to imagine i was thinking of doing this on a steel side panel ....... !!!!!

well ill have to find somebody to route this for me then thanks


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 25, 2009)

Don't route steel you will be picking carbide out of your teeth.

Must use a jigsaw, shears, or cut off wheel for steel or have it cut with a waterjet.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Feb 25, 2009)

I would suggest to drill a hole and put some TNT. Ok it will blow a round hole but round windows exist too


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 25, 2009)

You need to do it like this then: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yjbz6XXxKTs


----------



## Keny_Robert_Keen (Aug 22, 2009)

Excelent tutorials! Hopefully I will be able to build a bigger CNC router soon and do some artwork on cases, engraving and even custom waterblocks. Made a couple on my latest GPUs but the finish is awful!


----------



## Sean8 (Aug 23, 2009)

what type of rubber trim do you use for the rough edges?


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 23, 2009)

Rough Edges?

Well if you do have rough edges you can use some C channel. I used to sell it by the foot but I no longer retail stuff I don't make myself.

You can probably find it at MNPCtech.com still..not sure. I buy mine in 50 foot lengths from a supplier when I do get it.


----------



## 1933 Poker (Nov 4, 2009)

OK Here's my "Cut Out".

As you can see there were stencills for this case "mod"




Ahem, I might still finish it




Yes I know




Funky Spunky




Nice and Yellow




First image stencilled, not bad




It's starting to look pretty good.




It's actually quite lovely




Another pic cause it's so nice!




Instead of finishing it tho I decided to rip a BIG hole in it and paint it silver instead, Ah lovely!




Another view




Nice!




Click Link:
http://img132.imageshack.us/i/imgp1216.jpg/

Side On!




Now She breathes better
http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/236/imgp1220.jpg


----------



## neoreif (Dec 5, 2009)

Gosh! Wish I was as skilled as our main man CD here! Kudos to you for the nice tutorial! Might try it someday!


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 29, 2010)

Here's a little update showing how to take this approach one step further to make a nice little trim ring for your routed opening. The great thing about a router template is the way it eliminates all guesswork about fitting or reproducing a certain shape. Once you have put the time into the template you can make as many holes or parts as you need.

In this series of pics I am modding the side panel a of a Silverstone Sugo for a client. I'm enlarging the opening and making a two part bezel or trim ring of aluminum and UV reactive acrylic. The Aluminum Bezel fits over the Acrylic Bezel so only the edge shows and glows and functions to hold down a piece of powdercoated hex mesh over the opening.







Starting off by taking a piece of 3/4" Melamine and lining up the side panel where I can mark the cutout. The Melamine will be my router template for the side panel, aluminum and acrylic bezel pieces.





Once I have the side panel where I want it I mark the inside of the window as well as the outside of the panel to facilitate alignment later.





The new opening is just taller and uses the existing sides of the opening. But it needs to be perfectly symmetrical and fall exactly on the panel.





Using a trisquare I find where the tablesaw blade will cut when jacked all the way up. This is prep for a drop cut to start the template.





Tablesaw drop cuts completed I can now finish it with the jump up and down saw.





Rough cut completed and now it's time to block sand it true.













Perpendicular and straight and flat. Ready to use as a router template.









Realigning the sidepanel to mark the waste material I will cut out with the Fein Multimaster.





Waste material remived. I only want to route 1/8" of waste from the panel for safety and for the best results.





Stuck to the template with DS tape.









Routed.





Pattern for routing the outside of the trim ring or bezel that secures the mesh over the opening.













Bezel blank routed and removed from template and now I am removing the waste material from the center using a step bit in my cordless drill and the Fein Multimaster.





Bezel fixed to the template ready to route.





Completed bezel. Ready for powdercoat just about.





Matches opening in side panel exactly.





Cut a piece of powdercoated mesh.





Just about a finished product.





Only piece left to make is the UV Reactive Blue acrylic bezel that fits under the aluminum bezel. I'd like to figure out how to hide the screws under that aluminum bezel...I think that would look really trick. The edge will flouresce naturally and any UV light source will make it really glow.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 29, 2010)

as usual nicely done


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 29, 2010)

what kind of router and bit did you use to cut those holes?


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 29, 2010)

I should be visible in the pics. Carbide Edged Two Flute Flush Trimming Bit. Thanks guys.

I've got a mass of vids uploading but my internet connection is dead slow and it will be quite a while.

If you are interested in more tips and tricks about this process check out my YouTube channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/CyberDruidtheModGod?feature=mhum


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 1, 2010)

Here are the vids  of the process

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFKdB2ke6i4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYIkRz07SJc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlScBMamcCo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEXqtuKOJiQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khcPJETGMXQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YstTPTMrmEI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrOJBtW4Mwc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlwSx95oqqc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kke0b0OZ_s


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 1, 2010)

Vid of the final result of the window/bezel operation

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_Cj1lydZjA


----------



## Nitro-Max (Jan 6, 2011)

Remember guys the most important tool to have when doing jobs like this, Is a big mug of coffee!


----------



## Nitro-Max (Jan 6, 2011)

Great work CyberDruid and i love your workshop!


----------



## CyberDruid (Jan 6, 2011)

Nitro-Max said:


> Remember guys the most important tool to have when doing jobs like this, Is a big mug of coffee!


And big fat seegar


Nitro-Max said:


> Great work CyberDruid and i love your workshop!


Me too now that the damned Stink Bugs are out of it.

I am getting ready to do some more PC modding shortly...Armorsuit in black and white.


----------



## user21 (Jun 13, 2011)

This is pretty neat, keep going man keep it up and keep sharing


----------

